# Odd FSX Problem



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

As Im fairly sure you will help out here Hi Sven.

I have an odd problem that I have run out of ideas on.
I am running an 8800 GTX with dual monitors
one 19 inch lcd and one 19 inch crt.
The thing is when I run FSX in DX 10 all of my flights start on the wrong monitor. DX9 is fine.

I cant figure out how to get it right.
I have so far deleted the CFG thinking that should help,
Tried various drivers (the new 190 helps the dx10 flicker)

This part will be hard to explain but...
I thought of trying to making the opposite monitor the primary but that only works after the driver loads, so my post messages only show up if the secondary monitor is on. 

If memory serves I was in the config file and tried to make a change there but that was a while ago and i forget exactly how it went.
I have the old CFG file I think so Ill have to check.

Im sure I have tried some other things that I cant recall offhand but Im lost and have to feed the kids so I thought I would get this started.

If you have any needed info or questions you know Ill provide it.
Thanks Pat


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello Pat! :wave:

Which monitor is the #1 monitor? You can find out by right-clicking the desktop, choose "Personalize", "Display Settings" and then hit the "Identify Monitors". A big #1 and 2 will display on the both of them. I just need to know whether the CRT or LCD is the #1 monitor.

:wink:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

The LCD is number 1


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

OK... and I can only assume that you want to use your LCD as your main monitor? But for some reason, everything is showing on your CRT? Only in DX10, Correct?

I think I has this problem with Falcon 4.0: Allied Forces a while back, but I now use two 19" Widescreen LCD's. Before I had a 23" CRT and a single 19" LCD Widescreen. I can't remember what I did to solve it, but there are a couple things we can try in FSX to fix this problem...

However, the other day I had to reformat my hard drive and start anew... So I am responding here on my left monitor, and installing FSX on my right one! :grin:

Give me a couple hours to try and duplicate this, and we'll go from there. Meanwhile, if you can think of any other pertinent information, let me know...

:wink:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Yep that is the exact problem and no problem with the time.
This has been going on for a long time but since I got the new vid. driver i want to try to fix it.
Be sure to get the new driver when you reinstall, it cleared up a few DX10 issues on mine but I havent tested anything on frame rates yet.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah :wink:... I ALWAYS have the latest drivers... :devil:

Ok, FSX just installed, but my install takes a bit longer because I install the SDK and Acceleration, too... 

Pat do you have AIM, YIM Windows Live or Google talk?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I have skype but I can get another. What would you like?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply, I got busy yesterday... I have FSX re-installed now and everything is ptach/updated. Since it is a new, clean, copy I should have no trouble trying to replicate this issue..

I will be trying it now...

FYI: I find either Windows Live or Yahoo are the best...


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Hey Sven,
Lets put this on the back burner for now.
I think what I am going to do is to reinstall windows and then see what happens.
I have at least 2 years on this setup so I figure its time to start over.
I have really put it through its paces with OCing, gaming, and general experimenting.

I did find One interesting thing about this though.
When I have a flight loading and if I click once on a icon on the desktop my flight will appear on the correct monitor but it will be in a window. A quick alt enter and it becomes full screen. Its odd because if I let it go on its own it will appear full screen on the other monitor.
I also found that the newest drivers cause a flicker on all games except FSX. Taht may be due to the other issues and hopefully the reinstall will clear some of that up.

I will still be available for questions for a day or so while I make sure that there isnt anything left on this partition that I want to keep and to make sure that my drivers are where I can find them.

I also have to wait for a email back from Biostar concerning a Bios flash.
They have 2 editions available, one standard and one for the Phoenom and I need to make sure of the differences as I think I have flashed to the Phoenom version and it works well enough but I want to know if it will matter in the long run since I am running a X2


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Sure thing...

I also noticed that your OS is listing as Vista SP1. Have you installed the SP2 for Vista yet; maybe not updated your TSF profile? You should install SP2 when you reformat, as there are a couple hardware addressing fixes in that Service Pack...


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I was wondering about that.
I have read about what is included in SP2 but I didnt really see any performance changes. But I have it and I will believe.

Biostar wasnt a huge help with the 1 sentence answer to my 2 paragraph question but...
It works and I believe it will again.
God I hope so I hate this part.
I think I have everything put away,my stuff in order, my ducks in a row, my beer in the fridge, and with any luck a ghost image that works.

I cant wait to see what I forgot
Say a prayer and hold your nose cause here I go...
Hope to happily talk to you soon


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Ok thats done and all seems well.

Same problem with FSX flight appearing on the wrong monitor.
I can click on the desktop while a flight is loading and it will work ok.

Ill load the IM software in the morning as I have to go to golf league now.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

What is the make and model of the two monitors that you are using?

*For example*, I have two (2x) *HP w1907 Widescreen LCD* monitors that I use.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I have a CTX PL7A crt and a LG L196W Widescreen LCD.
The LCD shows up in device manager as is and the crt shows as a 
generic non plug and play monitor.
In the Nvidia display they both show as 1440x900 with the crt listed as analog monitor.
I have had the crt at different resolutions with no change. It is just this way due to the reinstall.

As for the in game settings I have tried to change the adapter from Nividia 8800GTX 0 to 1.
Im not sure what that setting does exactly. But in my case it does nothing so it is at 0.

Im going to work on the IM now.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Sven I just PMd you


----------



## nbrado (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi,

know this is old post but this might help you..

I had exactly the same problem this evening. Also when I enabled dx10.

Here is how I solved it.

I loaded a flight and paused simulator and pressed ALT + ENTER to switch to Windowed Mode.

I then dragged the window into the monitor I wanted to use and pressed ALT + ENTER again.

Hey presto cockpit on monitor where I wanted it..

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Great news, knowing that you found a solution.

As it turns out, I have not yet found a solution that worked better than this.

I have worked within the fsx.cfg file, to no avail.
I have not worked on this problem for a while, including my new hardware, but suspect it may be related to the way that Nvidia uses dual monitors.

I have grown used to using the same approach as you, and it works well.


----------



## nbrado (Sep 6, 2011)

pat mcgroin said:


> Great news, knowing that you found a solution.
> 
> As it turns out, I have not yet found a solution that worked better than this.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Yeah its still a bit of a pain because after testing it each flight it seems to reset back to the other screen.

so it would seem you have to do this method for each and every time you load. not too much of an inconvience but none the less a work around.

If I find anything for a permanent solution I will let you guys know.


----------

